# Finding a job in Johannesburg



## corina s (Mar 6, 2013)

I am looking for advice how to find a job in SA (Johannesburg), I am planning to relocate from London.
I am originally from Romania and I have a UK Bachelor's Degree in Finance and Accounting from Greenwich University - London.
Also managing experience, as all this time I've been running my own business here in UK.
I did apply for jobs (good paid, less paid ) on all possible and impossible recruitment websites from South Africa and no reply yet, I just feel like giving up.
Does anyone have any suggestions for me?
Thank you.lane:


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm an expert in immigration and not recruitment, but I'd give my 2 cents - you have a *much* better chance to find a job if you are here in person. Try to set up some interviews and fly over to attend them. It will be worth it.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

corina s said:


> I am looking for advice how to find a job in SA (Johannesburg), I am planning to relocate from London.
> I am originally from Romania and I have a UK Bachelor's Degree in Finance and Accounting from Greenwich University - London.
> Also managing experience, as all this time I've been running my own business here in UK.
> I did apply for jobs (good paid, less paid ) on all possible and impossible recruitment websites from South Africa and no reply yet, I just feel like giving up.
> ...


Legal Man is correct. Applying from abroad is a waste of time. You must be in SA to have any chance of finding jobs and being considered for them.


----------



## Alban73 (Mar 8, 2013)

my 2 cents - a lot of job offers/headhunters locally requires that you have a work permit before they can submit your cv to a recruiter. One of the venue to explore is to look for contracting, as the requirement are not the same as for a full time employment. From my limited personal experience, it's not that easy for a local company to hire you and sponsor your work permit, as they have to prove no SA residents have your skills. The easier option by far is to get a job from international company and ask or inter-company transfer, or to target big multinationals who have operations not only in SA, but in the broader Africa Market. They have more flexibility to prove that nobody locally have your skills, as they put the emphasis on their ambition on the wider African Market, or they can get you a contract in Kenya and later transfer you in SA.


----------

